# Need Printer Referral to Print Heat Transfer designs ( ganged)



## petrock (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I have contacted some of the printers that were recommended on this site but got no response. I am looking for a printer to print heat transfer designs, full and spot color and ganged. Need low minimums to start with.

Thanks

Nicole


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Howards Sports wear ask for Holly Howard Sportswear Graphics | welcome tell them Jamie sent you. They do great work. I used them for years when I was starting my business out of my apartment. Great people


----------



## kazim sari (Jun 23, 2020)

hi i am looking for a company to print my designs for me on heat transfer paper to put on tshirts, and also vinyl printing.


----------

